# K-Meta Sanitizing Solution Strength...



## Chopper (May 25, 2009)

How many tablespoons of K-meta should I add to a gallon of water to make a sanitizing solution?


----------



## grapeman (May 25, 2009)

2-3 Tablespoons/gallon. That's why you should buy a pound.


----------



## Chopper (May 25, 2009)

And how long will this solution keep if I store it in an air-tight gallon jug in a cool, dark place? I've heard it's good for up to 4 months, as long as it retains its strong smell. Is this true?


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2009)

Chopper said:


> And how long will this solution keep if I store it in an air-tight gallon jug in a cool, dark place? I've heard it's good for up to 4 months, as long as it retains its strong smell. Is this true?


That depends on how long you use it and leave it uncovered. Really can last for months. One way to tell is open it and take a sniff. If you choke its still there LOL !
What alot of us do is add it to a spray bottle for sanitizing spoons etc. That keeps a long time.


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2009)

I keep my gallon jug open in a sealed 5 gallon bucket with all my corks poured around the jug as a cork humidor which keeps the corks sanitized and ready to use at a moments notice and still also keeps the solution good for months.


----------



## ctshep97 (Jul 28, 2009)

how much would you use to make a quart??


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2009)

2 tsp should work for 1 quart


----------

